# Sticky  Community Question: Dad Jokes



## Administrator

Hello everyone!

We’ve all heard them. We’ve probably told a few ourselves. That’s right - the infamously corny and usually safe-for-work dad joke.

With Father’s day just around the bend, we thought it would be fittingly corny and fun for us to share our best (and worst) dad jokes with one another.

Whether you have a few somewhat actually funny dad jokes packed away for a special day or you delight in seeing eyes roll when you spout ridiculous witticisms, we’d love to hear them. The more clever or silly, the better.

Oh, and let’s keep it clean. We get some dads (and dad jokes) are less presentable than others. No offense meant to any unkempt dads out there. 

Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## Rose of sharon

This is a really old one that my dad told me:

Why did the turtle cross the road? To get to the Shell station!


----------



## FishandBirdLover

When I used to lose teeth (LOL), My dad told me:

"Soon you won't have any teeth left, so you'll only get to eat yogurt!"


----------



## Rose of sharon

Ok, one more, and I promise I will stop....

While riding in the car and passing an old cemetery....Do you know who's buried in that cemetery? No, Dad, who? Dead people.


----------



## Eridanus

This is common in my house, and I'm sure mostly everyone has heard this at some point?  

One of us: I'm hungry/anything that might follow "I'm"
Dad: Hey Hungry/other, I'm dad, it's nice to meet you!


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Eridanus said:


> This is common in my house, and I'm sure mostly everyone has heard this at some point?
> 
> One of us: I'm hungry/anything that might follow "I'm"
> Dad: Hey Hungry/other, I'm dad, it's nice to meet you!


I totally hear this one ALL the time. LOL.


----------

